# Got Boat. Need Mate(s).



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Looking for Mate, Not Boat Ho.

There are a LOT of compatibility considerations, but they are relatively simple and reciprocal. 

We:

1) *LOVE* to fish, often, catching or not, and enjoy doing it from a small, open boat (18 1/2 foot Bowrider for the next few years until it's paid off and it's traded in for a bigger for real fishing boat, though this one DOES have a rod holder on each side), mostly CBBT out of Crab Creek but willing to consider Rudee Inlet; AND

2) Meet in the Salem Lakes area of Virginia Beach to rig and ride together, just in case plans change en route because of weather, or some guy at the bait shop makes a side comment, or one of us just gets a wild hair in a very dark place to do something different for a change; AND

3) Could get along with just about anybody, even an ornery old man that is short, fat, ugly, crude, rude, socially unacceptable, politically incorrect, linguistically challenged, uninhibited in the passing of bodily gasses, and uses a hospital bedpan while out on the bay because he refuses to wear "depends" and takes water pills for high blood pressure; AND

4) Would not be too concerned with species except during Striper season. Or Flounder season. Or Spot season. Or Cobia season. Or Trout season. Or Croaker season. Or Shark season. Or . . . . AND the mate would be willing to take most of the fish most of the time or toss them back (after pictures are taken for the boards) because some of us LOVE to fish but think that, as a food item, fish should be square, deep-fried, and come from McDonald's covered with a special sauce and that species just isn't available in the waters locally; AND

5) Would jump at the chance to go, mostly on weekends, Saturday or Sunday OR Saturday AND Sunday; AND

6) Are able to tolerate 2-3 foot seas; AND

7) Don't mind rain without lightning; AND

8) Can handle cold (because of goretek bibs and parka, wetsuit gloves, and duck boots or similar outfit; AND

9) Do not tolerate illegal drugs at any time, alcohol (until after the boat is covered, then all restrictions fade like...), illegal fish (or culling).

10) Have our own gear, since this is NOT a charter; AND

11) Bring our own food/drink for the same reason; AND

12) Would help Rig/Trailer/Launch/Drive/Recover/Clean Up/Cover, also for the same reason as 10 and 11; AND

13) Don't mind if there is a smoker on board as long as the ashes don't end up in the boat and the butts don't end up in the water (a recptacle will be provided as necessary); AND

14) Are reliable - when we say we ARE going, we go unless one of the alternatives is divorce, arrest, hospitalization or job termination; AND

15) Realize up front, that because this is NOT a charter, the mate WILL NOT be expected to share the cost of gas, insurance, or wear and tear. The mate WILL be in charge of ensuring the boat ramp and bait (if even used) does not distract the captain from preparing to launch the boat. However, even when unable to perform this duty, the mate will still show up at the prescribed time to ensure a fully crewed trip since that is THE most important thing; AND

16) Go out of our way to keep from ticking off the captain's SWMBO. After all, she's the one paying the Amex bill every month; AND

17) Would go to Seagull Pier if the weather was too bad for the boat; AND

18) Could hold our own on the pool table in the game room if the weather is too bad for Seagull Pier, although that has only happened 2 or 3 times in the last 4 years to my recollection.


If you have read this post thoroughly to this point, and you:

a) are not offended; AND
b) are not turned off; AND
c) don't think I sound too needy; AND
d) feel this sounds too good to be true; AND
e) want to find out for sure; THEN

Contact the Captain, make the mail subject read I WANT TO FISH (automated routing) and provide a callback number so that I can provide you with directions so you can check it out yourself.

Only SERIOUS respondents need reply, please.

If you are able to fish on Monday, 12/22, please respond as early as possible on Sunday, 12/21 so there is time to meet first.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*There would have to be a #18...*


----------



## HawgHvn (Jun 4, 2003)

Actually, if you made it through #17 without any problem, I could EASILY be convinced to give you a waiver on # 18. I have a dust cover for the pool table.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

I'd be perfect for the job, except I live in GA. *Sigh*


----------



## bluerunner (Jun 30, 2003)

me too emanuel, except i'm in sandhills of nc and clemson, sc


----------



## Smoothbore54 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Can I Just * sign My name at the bottom, and use it as a *Resume ???*


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I know just the guy for you*

Only thing is......................he is MIA.  
http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5065&highlight=boat+mate


----------



## Manayunk Jake (Oct 3, 2001)

Greetings HawgHvnVa!

You had me ready to relocate until you mentioned cold weather! Wish you luck on your search....


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Just slide that boat on down to Savannah and I'll be glad to join you!


----------



## Seafox (Dec 22, 2003)

Sorry for the late reply, but I am new to this board. I live in VA Beach also and have a boat but no mate/fishin buddy. My boat is a 22 foot walk around cuddy, and I fish out of Lynnhaven and the boat is in a boatel there.

The weather has been rotten the past couple of days, but I did OK solo last week between Cape Henry and Rudee. If you want to get together sometime, let me know.


----------



## coralhorizon (May 13, 2002)

*need a boat mate for seafox*

Hi, Email me. We'll see about getting together and other details.
Thanks,
Tony James


----------



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

HawgHvnVa,
Sounds like a great oppurtunity and I wish I could hook up with you. Problem is my location and I think I'm too young for the offer. Would if I cold but I can't and that sucks.

Evan


----------

